# Why cash for prepping?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
Maybe I'm wrong about this. maybe not.
As a prepper I have some cash put back with my preps. Even thou I know it may worthless when TSHTF.
I honestly think that most preppers have an insight that the sheep don't. Like if we are told for some 
reason that the banks will be closed on Friday and will not be open till Monday and no debt cards or
credit will work till then. That's just one example - there are many- I think most preppers are going to
start getting ready for what going to happen when the sheep wake up too late to help themselves.
That's when the panic buying will start. For the first 1 or 2 days the sheep will still be watching
dancing with the stars and texting on there cell phones. 

That's when most preppres will dump there cash for stuff they don't have because the shelf life on some
of the things they want have short shelf life of 1 or 2 years or less. Gas, Store bought canned goods,
cigarettes and the list goes on and on. I have a list for last minute stuff that I would like to have if
I get the chance to get them, And ad to the list when I think of something.-short shelf life stuff- 

I know if an EMP strike or something like that happens that won't be the case.
But as most preppers I like to keep as many bases covered as I can. 

So am I crazy or do you think most preppers might have the insight to see it coming a few days
ahead of time? Will we have a head start before the expressways out of town are clogged or have 
check points? Maybe I'n wrong?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe in keeping a bit of cash at home. You can always use it for TP if nothing else. But I figure cash would have some value for a few days.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Having a supply of cash on hand is a very good thing for a prepper. I really don't know if most of us will know a few days before an event, but we most likely will know a few days after when nothing electronic works. That is when your cash will be a valuable asset you can convert into consumables and other last minute supplies at stores. After a few days, there won't be anything left.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I keep a hindered on me almost all the time. I buy things I might want to return with a credit card that I payoff online about 3 times per month.

But likely $50 or 100 ones in a bug out bag is likely the best idea.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Even after SHTF there will always be a black market and unless it is a total economic collapse then the cash will still have some value.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm a ludite so I always use cash. It leaves no paper trail for others to follow and know how prepared I am. Always on the look-out for silver, .22 ammo, heirloom seeds and other things that will have barter value.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I like to have a bit. I keep it in 5's just in case I have to say keep the change, they aren't keeping that much at a pop. I recommend 200-300 in 5's. so far I have saved up 4 five dollar bills -


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

remember the poster that told us about Hawaii internet being down for several days? no gas sales, no food sales. made a big impression on me.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

shotlady said:


> remember the poster that told us about Hawaii internet being down for several days? no gas sales, no food sales. made a big impression on me.


Cash in multiple reserve currencies is always part of a sound investment portfolio.

The issue with cash is that it is subject to inflationary depreciation so as a long term investment strategy it is often not in modern economies an interest bearing strategy.

Usually having a two week to one month reserve plus travel fundings that are sufficient for two week to one month out of country in cash will probably do you. If anything lasts more than a month you will likely be a displaced person or refugee anyway.

Cash of course has another benefit - it is not able to be blocked or tracked as easily as electronic currency, and purchases, such as illicit or legal although non politically correct or "IN" purcahses such as a arms and ammunication, body armour, other prepping supplies that are red listed etc.. in cash may not be as easily monitored as those purchased with credit cards or via red and interact type services.

People who can be tracked as stockpiling strategic resources may end up having their door knocked on in event of crisis, and it may not always be the interest of the person buying those goods to have them confiscated by the government when it needs them, and so do you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Since there are various SHTF scenarios, we keep federal reserve notes on hand. We keep plenty of ones and twenties, as they'll do best when using them. I don't want to get caught in a situation where, if I need $25's worth of something and the owner of that something conveniently has no change, I have to pay $50 for it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If we were to have just a small, multi-day blackout, credit cards, debit cards, gift cards and the like will be useless due to the Point of Service (POS) terminals being down. No retailer and probably no one else will take plastic. You will need cash of the realm.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A couple summers ago, we had a pretty widespread blackout, due to an uncommon wind storm. Not here, but stories from upstate of lots of small stores still without power opening up, taking ONLY CASH for goods, due to no power. 
In my mind preppering is being prepared not only for forever live changing SHTF but for a week or two of uncommon events. I have a modest amount of cash on hand and suggest everyone else do likewise.


----------



## calliecat (Apr 16, 2013)

This happened to my family in Ky. a couple of years ago during an ice storm. After an entire week of no electricity, they ran out of food and water. They decided to go to my mother in laws. The entire town was without power. Gas pumps not working, ATMs not working. One place to get something to eat, it was a convenient store that was grilling hamburgers outside and was charging $10.00 for a burger, If you didn't have cash then too bad. Luckily they had cash and enough gas to get to the next town where there was power to get gas. The one hospital was over crowded with people and the sewer system started to back up. This was a real SHTF event. Cash is always good.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

In answer to the OP, you will need the cash because bullets will slip through the strippers thongs too easily!! LOL


----------



## wtxprepper (Jul 13, 2013)

I always have cash on me, and plus more in the ghbs

do most of my purchases with cash also


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't believe most other people will realize the rapidly dwindling value of cash and will still readily accept it for at least week at face value. They're not called sheep for nothing. :lol:


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

You can never tell. There will be a need for some type of money. Granted the price or value of PMs will skyrocket but I have serious doubts about the volume necessary to facilitate trade. There was a time in the US when the money supply was inadequate. Businesses stamped out their own coppers. They were accepted within the community and in some cases in neighboring towns.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Our society has been engineered to believe "cash is king".
Thus, even after a collapse, many will still think that green paper is valuable. Keep a bit and use that to your advantage.

I'm glad to see the latest posts pointed to a more obvious reason for cash.
I personally don't only prep for a WROL scenario, but also for temporary outages.
Here in Texas during the spring, there is no telling when a tornado will decide to skip through your neighborhood.
Cash will still work when the CC machines are down.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

It costs me about $100 to fill up my gas tank, so more is probably merrier when it comes to cash stores. It seems like a few times a year around here, some sort of payment tendering system (EBT, credit cards, etc.) is down. Makes sense to have some back even for the little hiccups in our great technological system.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

cash will still be accepted WTSHTF where credit and debit cards might not when the power grid goes down, at least for a few days until the panicking and looting starts. before this does, grab some extra items and stock up, DONT be around the shops when the looting starts. I keep small bills and some coins for an emergency(mostly £5 and £10 notes and £1 coins).


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I keep a pretty fair amount of cash on hand and some more in my BOB. Why? Well the S doesn't really have to Hit The Fan for it to be worth its weight in gold! Im here in North Texas at the southern edge of Tornado Alley. We loose power here all the time when a storm front hits here or develops here and moves out to cuase major headaches for everyone else in the country. We also frequently get ice and winter storms that will knock out power for a few days at a time. In either event which happens a few times every year, I am amazed at the number of folks on empty that cant buy gas, cause the credit card machine and ATM's are down and they don't have checks and the store aint accepting checks. But despite this modern computer age...most mom and pop places will find a way to take cash if power is gonna be out for 24 hours or more. Having cash on hand in small bills means I am still in the game!!! Will you be?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I live in Hurricane country.
During the season, we are always subject to power outages, some lasting days.
We keep cash on hand, course we also have supplies.
Those who use credit cards for everything will be in for difficult times in any situation lasting more than a day or two.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Besides, when green backs loose all value, we can still use them for TP.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I keep some cash on hand at all times, as well as at home and a small amount in each vehicle, enough to get a tank of gas.

Gas is always a concern for me in a time of crisis. I have no idea about the long term storage of gas but generally I keep 5 to 10 gallons stored in my shed, rotating it
every 6 months or so.

If something occurred that rendered all atms and point of sale machines useless for a long period, paper moneys decline wouldn't be far behind. 

Plus with break ins around here I don't want to have too much cash around, nor do I want to stash it randomly and inevitably lose track of it.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

The Resister said:


> I'm a ludite so I always use cash. It leaves no paper trail for others to follow and know how prepared I am. Always on the look-out for silver, .22 ammo, heirloom seeds and other things that will have barter value.


what's a ludite?


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Our society has been engineered to believe "cash is king".
> Thus, even after a collapse, many will still think that green paper is valuable. Keep a bit and use that to your advantage.
> 
> prep for a WROL scenario


this was my exact thoughts.

what's WROL?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We keep some $$$ nearby.with a bank account thats electronic these days ya just never know.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

omegabrock said:


> what's a ludite?


Luddite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't say that I know any luddites personally but I like to use cash, always looking for .22 lr ammo and would love to have more sliver and gold.


----------

